# Best aquascape videos on the net



## Jink82 (10 Nov 2015)

Hi,

I personally love the aquascape video's on Youtube. I love the one's from the Green Machine and from Tropica.

But what is you're personal favorite? I think my opinion about what I like about an aquascape shifted a little bit, but I still like this one very much:

 .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Nov 2015)

I Like the Green Machine 

This is one of my favourite little scapes  Red Rock nano


----------



## Jink82 (10 Nov 2015)

I also think that one is awesome! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## groenewege (10 Nov 2015)

I made a playlist of my favorite step by step aquascape tutorials on YouTube :

http://bit.ly/1kJDU3a

I hope this is helpful for others.


----------



## Paulo Soares (11 Nov 2015)

What about a page where we can find step by step layouts with rocks? 

I´m searching on google for "rock aquascape" or "aquariums with rocks" etc,. but regarding AGA or IAPLC i can´t find much more pages...

I´m doing a new aquascape with Black Pagoda Stones and searching for ideas.


----------



## BruceF (11 Nov 2015)

Try searching iwagami.

edit ' iwagami aquarium ' works a bit better.


----------

